# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Namik Dokle

## polimadh

*Namik Dokle* was born on 11th March 1946 in Durres, Albania, in a family with early patriotic traditions in the service of Albanian nation. 
Namik Dokle was a brilliant student during his college years. He has finished his studies in two different fields where in each of them he was distinguished for his talent and intelligence. In 1969, he graduated in the Faculty of Journalism in the University of Tirana. One year later, in 1970, he graduated in the Faculty of Agrarian Economy in the Agricultural University of Tirana.
After graduation, Namik Dokle carried out different trainings in different fields and different countries. On July 1994 he made a Specialization Course of Spanish Language in the University of Complutense in Madrid. After that, on February 1995 he received a Specialization on Parliamentary Issues by the Council of Europe in Strasbourg. On January 1997 he made another Specialization Course in the University of Complutense in Madrid which was focused on the transition problems.
Namik Dokle has e very rich background on his work experience. He started working in 1970 as soon as he graduated as a journalist in "Puna" Newspaper and he worked there for thirteen years until 1983. In this year he became Chief Editor of "Puna" Newspaper and remained in this post until 1989. Then, in 1989 he started working as Secretary of the Albanian Unions and he worked there for one year until 1990. In 1991, from January to August, he was a Chief Editor of "Zeri i Popullit" Newspaper.
Besides a successful career as a journalist and editor, Namik Dokle is as well a successful and well-known politician and parliamentarian. On June 1991 he became a Member of the Presidency of the Socialist Party of Albania and he continues to be Member of this party even nowadays. On April 1992 he was appointed Deputy Chairman of the Socialist Party of Albania (SPA) and remained in this post until August 1996. It was in August 1996 that he became Organizational Secretary of the SPA for one year until June 1997. Then in October 1999 he was appointed Secretary General of the SPA for nearly one year until June 2000.
If we refer to the parliamentary activity of Namik Dokle, we will find that he has been a very important personality in the Parliament of Albania. Namik Dokle became a Member of the Parliament of Albania in 1991 and he is still a Member of it even nowadays. From 1991 to 1997 he was Chairman of the Parliamentary Group of the Socialist Party.  Then, for four years, from 1997 to 2001 he was Deputy Speaker of the Parliament of the Republic of Albania. In 2001, Namik Dokle became Speaker of the Parliament of the Republic Albania and he held this post until 2002. From 2002 to 2003 he was Member of the Standing Parliamentary Committee on Foreign Policy and International Relations. In 2004 Namik Dokle was appointed Deputy Prime Minister of the Republic of Albania until 2005. From 2005 to 2010 he was a Member of Parliament. In 2010 he was appointed Deputy Speaker of Parliament which is the post which he holds even nowadays.
Besides his party and parliamentary activity, Namik Dokle has a very rich international political activity. He was Member of the Albanian Delegation to the Parliamentary Assembly of the Council of Europe for five years, from 1992 to 1997. Namik Dokle was Chairman of the Albanian Delegation to the Parliamentary Assembly of the Council of Europe from 1997 to 2001. In 1999 he was also appointed Deputy Chairman of the Socialist Group of the Parliamentary Assembly of the Council of Europe for one year, until 2000. From 2001 to 2002 he was Chairman of the Albanian Parliamentary Delegation to Inter-parliamentary Union and from 2001 to 2003 Chairman of the Albanian Parliamentary Delegation to the Assembly of Frankophonie. Namik Dokle was Member of the Albanian Delegation to the Parliamentary Assembly of the Council of Europe for more than one year. In 2005 he became Member of the Albanian Delegation to the Parliamentary Assembly of the Black Sea Economic Cooperation and he continues to be Member of it even nowadays.
During his career, Namik Dokle has been distinguished also about the different publications he has issued throughout his life. In journalism he counts about 700 articles, essays, interviews in Albanian Press and interviews in Italian, Greek, American and Spanish Press. Namik Dokle is very popular also about the books, dramas and the political literature he has written. He has written and published three narrative books: When Spring came (1971), Friends of my Father (1973), Salt on Snow (1976). One of these books was awarded with national prize. Namik Dokle counts more the thirteen dramas written and published during his writing career. Some of them are: Wind of Heights (1974),  Indomitable in the Storm (1975), The Unbroken Bread (1978),  Two Cartridge are missing (1980), We never failed (1981), The Fog of a Remote Winter (2003) , The return of Defeatists (2003), The Bridge between Life and Death (2003), The Phantom of the Danube (2004), The second Punishment of Homer (2008), The Dog Year (2009), The Suicide of Flowers (2009), Madonna of Berat (2009). One of these dramas was awarded with national prize. In his political literature, Namik Dokle was distinguished for his book "Pedestals without statues" which was highly valued by the Albanian critics.
Namik Dokle, during his whole professional and political career has been distinguished as a personality with a humanitarian spirit and has given big contributions to help the communities, the nongovernmental organizations in support of people in need. He is the President of the nongovernmental organization GOPAC (Global Organization of Parliamentarian Against Corruption). So, he has had a wide activity as peace missionary.

Namik Dokle, as a peace missionary, has been committed to the international lobbying organization *Diplomatic Mission Peace and Prosperity*, part of UN. He is an honorary ambassador of this mission that operates for peace and prosperity in the Balkans and all over the world. 


Arba Berdica

----------

